# Muffler noise gate



## PKRPedals (Jul 15, 2019)

Has anybody built this board yet? There are no build docs as of yet and I have a problem with mine. It works but I have to turn the pot past half way to get sound. After turning past half way, it seems to work ok. Maybe bad pot?


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2019)

I've built one.  I do recall it being possible to completely gate off the signal, but I don't think that should cover half the range of the pot.

I'll get the build docs / schematic worked up today.


----------



## PKRPedals (Jul 15, 2019)

It's funny that it seems to work fine past halfway but there is absolutely no sound before halfway


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2019)

Build docs are up now.


----------



## PKRPedals (Jul 15, 2019)

cool


----------



## Mothman (Sep 16, 2019)

I built it but it seems to barelly kill some background noise, but not at all


----------



## BNFOS (Sep 17, 2019)

I was a little thrown that the gate control seemed to be backwards (to me).  At 5 o'clock, it is fully open,  at 9 o'clock nothing is getting through.  I went through a debugging process with it early on because it would cut out entirely, no matter what the dial was set to...  and I had the led backward.  I also found noise was being introduced by my cheap-o 9v wall wart.  On a battery or isolated PS, sounded fine.
How are you testing it?
I put the muffler after compression, distortion etc, but before boost (modulation/delay is all in the fx loop).   With my Les Paul, I set the pot at 1:00, and it's really, really quiet. With my Strat,  I have to go to about 10:30 to really kill the hum from vintage single coils.  That seems right and appropriate to me.


----------



## Mothman (Sep 17, 2019)

BNFOS said:


> I was a little thrown that the gate control seemed to be backwards (to me).  At 5 o'clock, it is fully open,  at 9 o'clock nothing is getting through.  I went through a debugging process with it early on because it would cut out entirely, no matter what the dial was set to...  and I had the led backward.  I also found noise was being introduced by my cheap-o 9v wall wart.  On a battery or isolated PS, sounded fine.
> How are you testing it?
> I put the muffler after compression, distortion etc, but before boost (modulation/delay is all in the fx loop).   With my Les Paul, I set the pot at 1:00, and it's really, really quiet. With my Strat,  I have to go to about 10:30 to really kill the hum from vintage single coils.  That seems right and appropriate to me.


I tried it after distortion


----------

